# Frequenzumrichter und Motor defekt



## sr-83 (28 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich einen Drehstrommotor mit folgenden Daten habe:

Stern, 690V, 6,9A, 5,5KW, 50 HZ
Dreieck, 400V, 11,2 A, 5,5K, 50 HZ

Diesen Motor an einem Danfoss VLT2800 im 400/230V Netz anschließe, den Motor aber im Stern und nicht im Dreieck verkettet habe. Warum geht dieser Motor mit dem VLT kaputt?

Schönen Gruß


----------



## ge-nka (28 Oktober 2008)

Weil man es falsch verdrahtet hat.


----------



## sr-83 (28 Oktober 2008)

Mit der Antwort komme ich ja weiter ;-)

Wenn ich den Motor ohne VLT anschließe, dann sind 400V im Stern. Die Spannung teilt sich noch auf (Pro Spule 230V). Dann sollte der Motor, doch mit schwächere Leistung/Drehmoment nicht kaputt gehen oder?


----------



## MSB (28 Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht wären ein paar Eckdaten des ganzen noch hilfreich:

- Leistung des VLT
- Was ist Kaputt

Prinzipiell vorstellen könnte ich mir sowas nur bei einer Überdimensionierung des VLT's
in Verbindung mit:
- falsch eingestellten Motorschutz des VLT
- mechanisch grenzwertige Auslegung des Antriebs
- eine dauerhaft niedrige Drehzahl < 25Hz

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## sr-83 (28 Oktober 2008)

Das ist ja das was mich fraglich macht. Es ist ein Motorschutzschalter davor, der war auf ca. 15 A eingestellt. Wird der bei einem FU auch auf Motornennstrom eingestellt, dann ist das ja schon mal falsch? Der FU ist ein Danfoss VLT2800 mit bis 11 KW. Die Parameter sind aber alle richtig auf dem Motor parametriert worden.
Trotzdem ist der Motor richtig heiß gelaufen, die Wicklungen  waren richtig zusammengeschmolzen. Der Motor lief ca auf 40 Hz und es ist ein Seitenkanalverdichterlüfter angezapft.
Was ist da wohl passiert?


----------



## JoopB (28 Oktober 2008)

Die motor must in ein 230/400 netz in dreieck stan. Dieser motor benodit 400 V auf die spule. Mit ihr FU von 11 KW konte Sie besser ein Motor von 5.5KW von 230/400 V nemen und die in dreieck schalten und in der FU ein motor frequenz einstellen von 87Hz. Bie 50Hz gib der FU dan ein spanning von 230V aus und bij 87Hz ein spannning von 400V. Mit dieser einstellung bleib das koppel konstnt bis 87Hz Sie haben mit diese einstullung ein viel grosser gegelbereich wie mit ein motor von 400/690V.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2008)

guten morgen sr83,
was bei dir schief gelaufen ist lässt sich aus der Ferne schwer nachvollziehen. Die 40Hz finde ich aber noch ganz O.K.
Aber den Motorschutz auf 15A bei einen Motor mit 11A (in Stern nur 6,5A) das passt nicht übereinander, wenn dein Antrieb dauerhaft diese 15A bekommt wird er natürlich warm, sehr warm...
Vielleicht liegt es ja wirklich an der Dimensionierung des Antriebes und bedenke das dein Antrieb in Stern nicht 5,5KW bringt sondern nur 1/3 der Leistung d.h. nur so 1,8KW. Wenn aber deine Mechanik mehr Leistung verlangt....? 
Da du bestimmt deinen Motor zum Wickler gebracht hast solltest du einen Thermofühler einbauen lassen und über einen Fremdlüfter nachdenken. 
Wenn du den Motor wieder Montierst sollte du den Antrieb richtig verschalten (Dreieck), dann Geräteauslastung des FU und Motornennstrom beobachten das sagt sehr viel aus.
Mit Frequenzumrichter kann man auch sehr viel falsch machen, Danfoss kenne ich jetzt nicht aber die FU's sind heute sehr intelligent und haben Motormodelle intern eingestellt vielleicht ist dein FU vom falschen Motormodell ausgegangen.
Kannst du nicht den Vertriebler des FU’s zu dir einladen und bitten dich bei der Inbetriebnahme zu unterstützen?
Weiterhin viel Erfolg und halte uns auf den laufenden.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## MSB (29 Oktober 2008)

Den Motorschutz mit 15A kann man vernachlässigen,
der hat beim FU sowieso keine Motorschuetzende Aufgabe.

Aber im Moment würde ich auch eher von einer falschparametrierung des FU ausgehen,
in Verbindung mit der - durch die Sternbrücken - Unterdimensionierung des Antriebs.
Es gibt da, gerade bei überdimensionierten FU viele böse Fallen.

Persönlich würde mich eher interessieren welcher Depp den Motor so angeschlossen hat.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## HBL (29 Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen

Vorgenannter Motor ist mit Wicklungen für 400V ausgelegt. Aus diesem Grunde muss dieser Motor bei einer Speisespannung von 400V, in Dreieckschaltung angeschlossen werden.

Wird unter den genannten Motorendaten der Motor in Y-Schaltung angeschlossen, so wird die einzelne Spulenspannung um Faktor 
√3 kleiner, d.h. nur noch mit 230V betrieben. Somit steigt ja bei gleicher Leistung der einzelne Strangstrom im Motor. Er wird heiss und geht defekt.


Mit Gruss


Hans


----------



## MSB (29 Oktober 2008)

@HBL
Du vergisst dabei aber, das der Motor dabei keine gleiche Leistung mehr hat,
was höchstens dann zum Problem wird, wenn er eben seine Drehzahl nicht mehr erreicht.
Da sich dadurch dann der Schlupf vergrößert zieht er dann auch mehr Strom.

Der FU macht aber noch ein bisschen mehr:
Nun versucht der FU das aber dummerweise durch die Schlupfkompensation voll zu
kompensieren, was aber nur durch viel mehr Strom geht, also fährt der FU die Spannung für 40Hz eigentlich zu hoch.
Und selbst das wird nur dann zum Problem wenn der Motorschutz des FU falsch eingestellt ist.

Wenn ich den Motor im Leerlauf so betreibe, wird der vermutlich bis zum jüngsten Tag so laufen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

